
Judge rules pacemarker data can be used against defendant - anigbrowl
https://www.cnet.com/news/judge-rules-pacemaker-data-can-be-used-against-defendant/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0b&linkId=39705414
======
breakingcups
What a sloppy ruling. It's so easy to misinterpret heart rhythm data,
especially since there has been virtually no research nor precedents into
using data like this as factual evidence.

------
burntrelish1273
It will likely go the same or similar way as vehicle "black box" data.

